# Equipo de Sonido Samsung MX-C830. No enciende



## xmenudo (Ene 3, 2014)

Buenos dias,

Tengo un equipo de sonido Samsung MX c830 el cual no enciende, revise la tarjeta de potencia y no sale ningún voltaje por el conector CON3 y CON4. Ademas encontre que una resistencia RM7 (2W, 68ohms) esta abierta, asi que cambie esta resistencia y el ICM1 (ICE3BR0665J) pero me vuelve y me abre la resitencia RM7. ...


Adjunto planos electricos del equipo de sonido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

¿ En que página está esa resistencia ?


----------



## xmenudo (Ene 3, 2014)

Amigo,

la resistencia esta en la pagina 10, en la parte inferior izquierda

Gracias

Aqui te muestro donde esta la resistencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

xmenudo dijo:


> . . . . encontre que una resistencia RM7 *(2W, 68ohms) *esta abierta, asi que cambie esta resistencia y el ICM1 (ICE3BR0665J) pero me vuelve y me abre la resitencia RM7. . . .



La resistencia *NO* es de 68Ω sino de* 0,68Ω*

Si colocaste una resistencia de 68Ω en lugar de 0,68Ω posiblemente el integrado no oscile y la resistencia trabaje de fusible.


----------



## xmenudo (Ene 3, 2014)

No conseguí resistencias de ese valor pero decidí cambiar el integrado ICA1 (ICE2QS03) y ya me dejo de quemar la resistencia de 68 ohms


----------



## Electron33 (May 12, 2016)

Hola se q no se postea depues de 6 meses.pero queria saber si pudiste resolver el problem q tenia el equipo..si hiciste q funcione... la verdad q yo tengo elmismo problema y no se q hacer.. gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (May 12, 2016)

Electron33 dijo:


> Hola se q no se postea depues de 6 meses.pero queria saber si pudiste resolver el problem q tenia el equipo..si hiciste q funcione... la verdad q yo tengo elmismo problema y no se q hacer.. gracias



Hiciste alguna prueba?
Tomaste mediciones?
Alguna sospecha... algo! 
Saludos!


----------



## ninodeves (May 15, 2016)

Electron33 dijo:


> Hola se q no se postea depues de 6 meses.pero queria saber si pudiste resolver el problem q tenia el equipo..si hiciste q funcione... la verdad q yo tengo elmismo problema y no se q hacer.. gracias



son 2 años y 4 meses.


----------

